# Key stuck in ignition, gear locked in park



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I wonder if the key locking up and the stalling are related issues. Maybe the key was turning shutting the car off?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Check your battery.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 19, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Check your battery.


What should I check about the battery? The car is fully functioning except I have to override the locking mechanism to shift out of park and to remove the key.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 19, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> I wonder if the key locking up and the stalling are related issues. Maybe the key was turning shutting the car off?


I'm thinking they are related.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I haven’t heard of many issues like this. Do you have 800 key chains hanging off your keychain? Maybe all the weight wore out the lock cylinder. Maybe it’s time to take it apart and investigate what’s going on.


----------



## Ellana (Jul 19, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> I haven’t heard of many issues like this. Do you have 800 key chains hanging off your keychain? Maybe all the weight wore out the lock cylinder. Maybe it’s time to take it apart and investigate what’s going on.


Haha, I have 1 keychain and 3 keys. I think it's likely a manufacturing issue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I suspect it's the shifter. You can't remove the key until the shiftier is in park. And, you can't move the shifter from park unless you're stepping on the brake. It seems like something with the shifter is broken or out of adjustment.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ellana said:


> Haha, I have 1 keychain and 3 keys. I think it's likely a manufacturing issue.


? just checking... my sister in law has a keychain from everywhere on the planet and one key for the car. Can’t be good for the ignition.

Anyways... pull up the bezel and check to see if everything is good with the shifter. I’ve seen the linkage come apart and cause starting issues and keys getting locked up in the ignition.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The OP is describing a failed shift assembly......a rather high number have failed over the years.

Rob


----------



## grigard (Jun 10, 2016)

Ellana said:


> I recently lost the ability to remove my key from the ignition or to move my car from park without using the over ride buttons. Any ideas why? Curiously, I was having an issue with the engine dying in extreme heat prior to this. The traction control warning would activate. My mechanic suspected an issue with the transmission but we could never figure it out for sure. Now that the key and shifter are locked I have no problems with it dying.


I had the same problem and the dealer replaced my computer to the tune of about $700, this included labor and I have not had a problem with the key since


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did the padlocked vehicle symbol appear on the cluster.


----------

